# Caanda gets the iPhone 4 July 30th!



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

*Canada gets the iPhone 4 July 30th!*


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol I just posted the same in the iPhone 4 release date thread. 

YES! Wooooooooot


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

now I just have to wait from some slow coming info from rogers....


----------



## AdamSnow (May 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed for a pre-order.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

AdamSnow said:


> Fingers crossed for a pre-order.


pretty much. i have to leave for the airport that day at 3pm. i wonder what my chances of a delivery before then...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

thedarkhorse said:


> now I just have to wait from some slow coming info from rogers....


I predict Rogers will release info on July 29th. Maybe the 28th is we're LUCKY. They're always LAST MINUTE with this crud. :S


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

AdamSnow said:


> Fingers crossed for a pre-order.


Just off the phone from Fido who said they should have info on ordering etc... within 48 hours. Nothing in system as yet. As I will be travelling, best I can hope for is pre-order or getting up at the crack of dawn (I will be on the west coast) on July 30th and ordering on phone...


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope for preorders for all, but I'd bet money it will be preorders for unlocked phones from Apple (though probably only shipped to the house, not for in store pick up) and first come first serve from carriers. Basically the same as the iPad, with the addition of carriers.

Would love to be proven wrong though...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

2 weeks is too long to wait for


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

daniels said:


> 2 weeks is too long to wait for


I've been without my 3GS for 15 days already! How do you think I feel?!?!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been without my 3G for 5 months now, I win


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Have decided to skip this iteration of the iPhone and wait for iPhone 4G or iPhone 5 (whatever they call it!), it's only a year away, and my 3GS has been rock solid.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

No pricing details?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

299.99 for 32GB and 199.99 for 16GB


----------



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

daniels said:


> 299.99 for 32GB and 199.99 for 16GB


source?


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

How about prices from Apple store? Will it be $699 and $799?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably a fair bet it will maintain current iPhone pricing. I wouldn't be surprised to see maybe a $50 price jump, to keep it in line with the rest of the Apple products vs. US pricing. We'll see though.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

howdyponcho said:


> source?


its been .99cents extra for Canada when it comes to the iphone's.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

and exactly on my bday!! hmmm... i am tempted...


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

I never bought an iPhone before. Where else besides the Apple Store does one get it? Rogers Video stores or strictly their cellular kiosks? I don't want to go to Apple only to have to go to a Rogers store to activate it. Help, I'm clueless.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The OP can change the post title very easily,
I mean...Caanda? where the heck is that?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Have decided to skip this iteration of the iPhone and wait for iPhone 4G or iPhone 5 (whatever they call it!), it's only a year away, and my 3GS has been rock solid.


Yeah, I have a 3G and skipped the 3GS so I am very much looking forward to the 4.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

yollim said:


> I never bought an iPhone before. Where else besides the Apple Store does one get it? Rogers Video stores or strictly their cellular kiosks? I don't want to go to Apple only to have to go to a Rogers store to activate it. Help, I'm clueless.


I have bought both of my iPhones from Rogers Wireless Stores.
Don't expect much help with anything from their end, other than setting you up with a plan. They will really push their data plans.

I would probably go to an Apple store if it's convenient for you. Better service and support from them.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Snowy said:


> I would probably go to an Apple store if it's convenient for you. Better service and support from them.


How do you get it on the cellular network? Phone call to Rogers or physically bring it into a Rogers Wireless store? Apple store can't do it, right?


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

By the way, what's the best way to get a plan, over the phone to Rogers, Apple Store if applicable or Rogers Wireless store?


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry fellahs, I really don't know what to do, as I'm sure many other iPhone/Apple newbies are... Never been to an Apple Store and it's hard to imagine being able to get on Rogers Wireless with a one stop shop at the Apple Store. If it IS possible, do let me know that's how it can go down. The less travelling, shopping, phoning, the better!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

It is completely possible to get it fully set up at the apple store... Or any other cell phone store for that matter... Futureshop, best buy, wireless wave, or robbers... (in my experience ther very worst customer service will be at a carrier store be it Rogers bell telus fido etc...) and the best will be at apple, with the chains that just do cell phones next best...


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

yollim said:


> Sorry fellahs, I really don't know what to do, as I'm sure many other iPhone/Apple newbies are... Never been to an Apple Store and it's hard to imagine being able to get on Rogers Wireless with a one stop shop at the Apple Store. If it IS possible, do let me know that's how it can go down. The less travelling, shopping, phoning, the better!


When launch details are released and if you're close enough to an Apple Store, make a personal shopping appointment at the store. You can do that online via apple.ca. 

It's as simple as that. They'll get it activated with the plan of your choice and you're done. Might be best to look at the plans the carrier of your choice has available before hand so you have an idea.

If you're buying an unlocked phone through Apple I'd imagine you could do the same thing and they'd help you activate it with what ever carrier you'd like. Or order it online from apple.ca and when it arrives you'll have to call one of the carriers and set up a plan and get a sim card sent....or take it into a retailer and....stand in line.

If you're not close enough to an Apple Store, then plan on lining up on launch day with everyone else at Rogers, Bell etc..


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you very much guys. Guess I'll be at the Apple Store bright and early but leaving with an activated iPhone4!


----------



## brockster (Mar 14, 2008)

dolawren said:


> The OP can change the post title very easily,
> I mean...Caanda? where the heck is that?


I changed the title but don't see it updated on the thread title yet...maybe it takes a bit?

Sorry was excited and rushing when I posted the thread


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Any guesses on when pre-orders might start on the unlocked units IF Apple Canada allows pre-orders? In the US was two weeks before or less?....can't remember.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

JayEyes said:


> Any guesses on when pre-orders might start on the unlocked units IF Apple Canada allows pre-orders? In the US was two weeks before or less?....can't remember.


Steve said late next week they will be adding the free cases pages to the Apple site. Maybe at the same time, they'll add the pre-order pages for certain countries? Hopefully Canada is one of them?


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

JayEyes said:


> Any guesses on when pre-orders might start on the unlocked units IF Apple Canada allows pre-orders? In the US was two weeks before or less?....can't remember.


I'll take a guess that apple will start pre-orders on it's website on Wednesday July 21... That's 9 days before July 30.... In states pre orders started 9 days before release date!


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Just for information, I just tried to book a Genius appointment at Square One, but their calendar ends on July 23. I've never booked via the Apple site, is it normal for them to only have the next 2 weeks available for re-booking? Or are they blocking off the dates around the launch? 

When I upgraded to the 3GS last year, I went to the Sherway store about a week after launch date and booked with them. I was up an running on the 3GS within 10 minutes. And that was after I had cancelled my order with Rogers. We all remember that fiasco, no stock, no idea when they'll be getting more. I was also told by Rogers' customer support at the time, that we could only upgrade through them. If I hadn't wandered into an Apple store to get a new cover, I would have never known that the Apple stores can just as easily, (maybe even more so), do the upgrade for us. 

I highly recommend getting your iPhones through Apple, it's painless, and fun too.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i think i may have bad credit, I owe a company money. I hope they don't report back credit. I've read that a security deposit maybe required, anyone know how much it maybe? Im going with fido.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

daniels said:


> i think i may have bad credit, I owe a company money. I hope they don't report back credit. I've read that a security deposit maybe required, anyone know how much it maybe? Im going with fido.


Fido's security deposit can be up to $500.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Mrsam said:


> Fido's security deposit can be up to $500.


 thats 30 times less then what i owe. 

if they ask for a security deposit, i guess i'll have to go with telus since they are nice to me and I've been with them ever since.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

They never had pre-orders for the iPhone before in Canada, so I'm not sure if they'll have them this time around.

I'm also worried that if you go to Apple, you can only get the Unlocked $649+ phones, and even if they can activate them for you, you're not going to get the $199/$299 pricing from Apple Stores. Just my hunch - since you can't order the 8GB 3GS locked to a carrier directly from Apple's website (or get it from an Apple Retail Store, AFAIK) thus far. For the $199/$299 phones you might have to go to the Rogers/Cellular stores, etc...? We'll have to see if Apple or the carriers give us any info regarding this in the next two weeks.

Also, Last year when I got my 3GS, the Rogers/Fido servers went down about 15 mins after they came up in the AM. It was bedlam. I didn't get my phone (which Apple Store kindly reserved for me) for a day or two after launch 'cause they couldn't get through to Fido to activate it for me. 

My hunch is that Apple Stores will have the most stock, and they will only sell people the unlocked phones on Launch Day. Did the Brits get to lock/activate their iPhones in stores on launch day? Anyone know?


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

When I got my upgrade from the Apple store, I didn't pay anything. The contacted Rogers while I was there, and Rogers charged me on my next bill. I did get the Upgrade price. I had previously confirmed with Rogers that I was entitled, (I spend $100+ month), so I got the lowest price. I can't remember what it was but $199 rings a bell.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Anyone going to hold out until October to see if a hardware change occurs? I figure they will coat the external band's weak spot to avoid the free case handouts for too long. Really looking forward to see how the iPhone 4 fares reception wise on Canadian networks and whether or not this even is an issue here in terms of dropped calls or data slow downs in "death grip" mode.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I filled out the iPhone 4 "notify me" form on both the Apple Ca. site as well as the Rogers site. I haven't heard from either yet. Has anyone heard from them? I'm not surprised by Rogers' silence, but since it was officially announced by Himself yesterday, I thought Apple would have contacted us by now. Maybe Monday.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

That's my thinking: Monday or Tuesday, at the same time as the free case details come out.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

no im not waiting, I've lived for 5 months without an iphone, I've bought an invisible shield which includes the side as well. And it fix's the signal issue, YouTube - ZAGG's invisibleSHIELD? Remedies iPhone 4 Antenna Concerns


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

I've never had a cell with Rogers but I do have internet and cable with it. Should I contact Rogers before going to Apple on launch day and set something up?


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

You will definitely need a SIM regardless of who you sign up with. If we're lucky they will do something similar to what they did with the iPads (which is what I'm writing this on now), and let us pre-order a SIM that we can install at the time we receive our phones. Then, once installed the associated carrier's available plans will pop up for you to choose from. 

Having said that, with a new account, the carriers may not want to let us do it that way. Especially if you will need a phone number transferred from your present cell provider. Hopefully the carriers will have all that info available at least 24 hours prior to launch. But I'm not holding my breath. Sometimes I think they all wait until someone posts their prices and then they can adjust theirs accordingly, it's a who will blink first theory I've got.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

I just copied this from the Apple CA site

Apple commitment-free.


It works with the carrier of your choice.
Buy your iPhone from the Apple Online Store and choose your own GSM carrier. You can change carriers at any time.

It’s easy to set up.
Get a compatible SIM (iPhone 3GS) or micro-SIM card (iPhone 4) and select a plan from the carrier of your choice. Then insert the card and set up your iPhone using iTunes on your Mac or PC. With a few clicks, you can start making calls.


----------



## slightbleeding (Aug 17, 2005)

so I've never had an iPhone and making the leap to it from Blackberry (my curve is about to die if I drop it one more time!)

I'm still waiting to find out how the upgrade plan works with Telus. They were letting me upgrade to 3GS a couple of months ago for 100$ but not anymore. So I guess we'll find out soon. I refuse to pay 600 bucks for an unlocked phone. Just bananas!

Now I have another question about Telus/iPhone - is it me or are there no separate plans for iPhone with Telus? I've been a customer with them for a long time and have a pretty sweet plan at the moment (unlimited web browsing for 15$/month for example) and I would HATE to lose that.. I know the chances of me losing that is pretty good. 

Anyone have a thought?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

the iphone uses data so that $15.00 web browsing plan will not work. There are separate plans available other then the iphone bundle plans but you have to go to the store to sign up for it.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Telus doesn't have iphone specific plans, but if you have an iphone your VM become VVM. After having VVM, I could never go back. I used to hate VM, and would rarely check it, but VVM is painless. I think there may be a couple extra bonuses that show up if you have an iPhone with them. Just phone their customer service, I have been very happy since switching to them.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

canexsu said:


> You will definitely need a SIM regardless of who you sign up with. If we're lucky they will do something similar to what they did with the iPads (which is what I'm writing this on now), and let us pre-order a SIM that we can install at the time we receive our phones. Then, once installed the associated carrier's available plans will pop up for you to choose from.
> 
> Having said that, with a new account, the carriers may not want to let us do it that way. Especially if you will need a phone number transferred from your present cell provider. Hopefully the carriers will have all that info available at least 24 hours prior to launch. But I'm not holding my breath. Sometimes I think they all wait until someone posts their prices and then they can adjust theirs accordingly, it's a who will blink first theory I've got.


I'm going to try cutting down a spare sim card I have lying around into a MicroSim card. Doesn't really seem like rocket science to do either.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with WindMobile and the iPhone? I don't know anyone on Wind, but they have the exact package I want for my phone.

Edit: Bah, nevermind. I thought I recall reading initially with Wind you could take an iPhone over to them, but I've discovered that isn't the case.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

I don't understand why the smaller carriers, like Wind and Mobilicity, didn't opt to use the technology/frequencies that would allow iPhone subscribers. I suppose they are not aiming at data-heavy users, but more budget-conscious feature-phone users.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Tulse said:


> I don't understand why the smaller carriers, like Wind and Mobilicity, didn't opt to use the technology/frequencies that would allow iPhone subscribers. I suppose they are not aiming at data-heavy users, but more budget-conscious feature-phone users.


I'm not sure on this, but my understanding was they had to bid for those frequencies? As in, they didn't really have a choice and had to go with what they could get.

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, someone.

But yes I would like to see them get the iPhone. Love their plans and spend 90% of my time in their coverage area.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Will there be any limitations on how many iPhone 4's can be purchased at one time?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i dont think so, they didnt have them for the U.S so they wouldn't have them for Canada.


----------



## SicSid (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont know if anyone has posted this as I skimmed through the posts, but from what I have heard, any type of HUP through Rogers may not be readily available at launch and you may have to rely on new contract only to get the iPhone 4. This is just speculation by many people I know who work there. 

I just dropped my 3g the other day, and now I am just going to get the 3GS until a few months pass. Then I will buy unlocked iPhone4.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I emailed the head office of fido and this is what they sent me back, 

We haven't received any information on availability of stock per
location on launch date, but all of our locations will carry the phone
for sure.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

SicSid said:


> I dont know if anyone has posted this as I skimmed through the posts, but from what I have heard, any type of HUP through Rogers may not be readily available at launch and you may have to rely on new contract only to get the iPhone 4. This is just speculation by many people I know who work there.


If they do this, it'll just go to show how Backwards Rogers really is as a company.

In the UK, O2 restricted iPhone 4 purchases to existing customers only for the first shipment, so they could reward their smartphone-using customers for their high paying loyalty.

In the US, AT&T stores did the same - only current customers could get iPhone 4's on launch day, new customers had to wait.

It's kind of like a little "thanks!" to the people who pay mucho dineros to your company every month.

With Rogers (and let's face it, Bell, Telus, etc...) it's like you should be grateful to them for providing you with cellphone service. We really do get screwed in Canada - longer contracts, less upgrade eligibility, no "rollover minutes", etc...

But hey - at least we got Tethering for free (at least for now...)


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok so I got rid of my existing telus contract just so that I won't have to deal with trying to upgrade to an iPhone. Do you guys think that there is a chance of me not being able to get an iPhone 4 on launch date because I'm contract free right now???


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

I remember with the 3G only new customers could get the iPhone on launch day, but I believe last hear with the 3GS it was open season. I don't see them restricting purchases again. 

FWIW, Fido rep told me I could HUP on the 29th. Mind you, she also gave me some info that's looking like it's wrong. So we will see. 

Hopefully details should come soon.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

How the hell don't we have details or pre-ordering yet for this? It's coming out in 10 days and we've only got a confirmation of launch day from Apple.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

You just know they aren't going to release any information until after 6:00 pm on the 29th! Which is so stupid on their part, without publishing the information of people just getting fed up with them all together.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

motoyen said:


> Will there be any limitations on how many iPhone 4's can be purchased at one time?


Please only buy 1 so this time I can get a phone when I am 6th in line. Geez. Think of others would you.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

modsuperstar said:


> How the hell don't we have details or pre-ordering yet for this? It's coming out in 10 days and we've only got a confirmation of launch day from Apple.


Who says there is going to be pre-ordering? For the 3G release there was no pre-ordering. Maybe it's going to be first come first served.

Maybe Apple hasn't released the information to the Canadian carriers just yet and thats why Rogers hasn't said anything. Maybe Bell is shooting themselves in the foot by saying its the 30th.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Steve said it was the 30th in his press conference last week.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

canexsu said:


> Steve said it was the 30th in his press conference last week.


Right, so they must follow what Steve says. LMAO.

don't you think if they had received any info from Apple that Rogers and Telus would have something posted on their site? Something is up for them not to post that date. Not saying it won't be the 30th but there must be a reason why they haven't posted something.

And that date is still not on Apple own site.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> Right, so they must follow what Steve says. LMAO.
> 
> don't you think if they had received any info from Apple that Rogers and Telus would have something posted on their site? Something is up for them not to post that date. Not saying it won't be the 30th but there must be a reason why they haven't posted something.
> 
> And that date is still not on Apple own site.



Maybe they're trying to add that free bumper option thing then update it. TELUS - High Speed Internet, Home Phone Service, Television, Bundles telus now has an iphone link on their front page.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

canexsu said:


> You just know they aren't going to release any information until after 6:00 pm on the 29th! Which is so stupid on their part, without publishing the information of people just getting fed up with them all together.


+1.

IMHO, there will be NO pre-orders - and we won't get ANY info regarding upgrade eligibility or rates or plans or anything until the day before at the earliest. Thanks again Tri-Opoly of carriers (Rogers/Bell/Telus). You've failed us again.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortunately I have to agree. I really do believe they won't post anything other than the release date on their site until the very last minute. At this point I'm seriously leaning towards an unlocked 4.0 from the Apple store. I'm going to keep hoping Apple will take pre-orders for unlocked. Naive? Maybe, but a girl can hope.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

If it's like the last time around they might get the info on their site the day it actually releases -- IIRC the 3G and the 3GS only made it onto the Rogers site half way through the day it was released (even though they were already taking phone orders for them). They are pretty lackadaisical when it comes to website updates.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

There is still no date on Apple's own website, so don't be so sure it will be 30th. Even though Jobs said the 30th the site is still not updated with that date, so something must be up.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> There is still no date on Apple's own website, so don't be so sure it will be 30th. Even though Jobs said the 30th the site is still not updated with that date, so something must be up.


...maybe they found a way to fix the antenna issue permanently (non-conductive coating on the stainless steel)


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> ...maybe they found a way to fix the antenna issue permanently (non-conductive coating on the stainless steel)


Maybe. 

I was at the Apple store in New York city last Friday and I tried the death grip and could only get the phone to drop 2 bars and thats it, no matter what I did it never went all the way down. I also made 2 long distance phone calls D, thanks Steve.) and it never dropped a call so I don't think I am going to worry about it much even though I was before, trying the phone out calmed my fears and I will be in line what ever day it is released. I'll take a bumper though if its for free though.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

With the exception of the iPad (though that delay was announced) Apple has for the most part met it's release deadlines, especially when it's *restated* them two weeks before launch. I'd say it's 99% certain they will release the iPhone 4 in Canada on the 30th - just like they said they would. The Carrier sites are not gonna get updated till just before or on release date. Apple's site though... weird that they haven't updated, but I wouldn't take that as a sign of any delay.

Rogers/Fido already sent out memos to their employees confirming the 30th:

Rogers/Fido Post Internal iPhone 4 Coming Soon Notice | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Rogers/Fido already sent out memos to their employees confirming the 30th:
> 
> Rogers/Fido Post Internal iPhone 4 Coming Soon Notice | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


That notice only tells employees what Apple said. And says more information will be provided to you as soon as possible and tells them to direct customers to the iphone page and the last sentence says the following. So employees do not know the lauch date.

“Until you receive official information, please do not speculate with customers on launch dates or pricing.”

Other countries in the July 30 list already have the Apple site redirecting to their local carriers for purchase while Canada and Australia still say "Coming Soon"


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i phoned my fido store and they said they dont even know if they will be getting it on the 30th.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't get the point of having an email signup list for advanced notification when they aren't going to give advanced notice. I figured since there was a pre-order option for the US release that we'd have the same in Canada.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

those email sign up things never work anyway, rogers/fido/telus/bell will update the info on their websites on the 29th and those email notifications will not get to us until the 31st.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

canexsu said:


> You just know they aren't going to release any information until after 6:00 pm on the 29th! Which is so stupid on their part, without publishing the information of people just getting fed up with them all together.



Source? If this is true, I'm done with them all. these Cdn carriers need to step tha f*ck up, we should know by now.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

thats what happened last year


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

DA187Suspect said:


> Source? If this is true, I'm done with them all. these Cdn carriers need to step tha f*ck up, we should know by now.


Who cares, if they tell me the day before I will be there that day in the early morning in line getting my new phone. Knowing early does nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Those notification emails are great for non-geeks ... but we geeks will likely know about the actual release before most of the Rogers/Bell/Fido employees do and almost certainly before they manage to get that information actually posted on their website, so at the end of the day, why bother. Just another excuse for them to collect your email address for spam purposes. It's bad enough with Rogers these days getting spam text messages (which apparently you can NOT opt-out of, or at least that's what I've been told by several Rogers reps when I phoned to complain).


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

we are 9 days away from the launch day and the carriers have no idea whats going on? I hope apple will start shipping the ip4's soon. Friday should be the latest for shipping because they are coming from china and it takes 5 day even on expedited.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

daniels said:


> we are 9 days away from the launch day and the carriers have no idea whats going on? I hope apple will start shipping the ip4's soon. Friday should be the latest for shipping because they are coming from china and it takes 5 day even on expedited.


Maybe they've already shipped them and they'll just keep the stock in a US warehouse until next week. And then ship them out. Probably not, but just a thought.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i hope so, i hope the head office fido rep is right about that every fido location will carry the iphone 4.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

So I'm guessing no unlocked version preorders?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i dont think they're going to have pre orders, they dont even have enough for the U.S they are shipping the next batch in 3 weeks. I thinks its first come first serve and thats it for supplies till September? what do you guys think?


----------



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

jenb said:


> So I'm guessing no unlocked version preorders?


Just on a whim I decided to email Steve and ask him specifically if there was going to be a Canadian preorder for the unlocked iphone 4.

After all he has been pretty chatty lately...

I now eagerly sit by my Mac/iPhone/iPad and await that magical email "bing" annoucing the arrival of his reply.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

dhalver_xeno said:


> Just on a whim I decided to email Steve and ask him specifically if there was going to be a Canadian preorder for the unlocked iphone 4.
> 
> After all he has been pretty chatty lately...
> 
> I now eagerly sit by my Mac/iPhone/iPad and await that magical email "bing" annoucing the arrival of his reply.


yea i hear he never reply's back to your emails though or at least to mine


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

dhalver_xeno said:


> I now eagerly sit by my Mac/iPhone/iPad and await that magical email "bing" annoucing the arrival of his reply.


Don't wait too long....


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

dhalver_xeno said:


> Just on a whim I decided to email Steve and ask him specifically if there was going to be a Canadian preorder for the unlocked iphone 4.
> 
> After all he has been pretty chatty lately...
> 
> I now eagerly sit by my Mac/iPhone/iPad and await that magical email "bing" annoucing the arrival of his reply.


lol I emailed him the same thing the other day.



> Hi Steve,
> 
> Any chance Apple will take pre-orders on the iPhone 4 in Canada? Thanks.
> 
> ...


So far, no response lol


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

How best to get my HUP? Call in or go to a Rogers store? Will a reseller process a HUP?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

How come everybody here is with either Rogers or Fido?lol


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

MacUnited said:


> How come everybody here is with either Rogers or Fido?lol


Because the Bell/Telus/Virgin/Wind people aren't eligible for subsidized upgrades.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

MacUnited said:


> How come everybody here is with either Rogers or Fido?lol


My first choice for the ip4 is fido since theres only one in my city if they run out of stock on the 30th im going to 3 different telus stores. Last choice is Rogers cause they charge the extra system access fee $3.00.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

A consideration for some users is the non-HSPA (3G) coverage when out of range; Telus/Bell Mobility don't have any. In other words, the Telus/Bell Mobility phones can't revert back to Edge/GSM, because Telus/Bell don't have a GSM/Edge network. Now, Telus/Bell Mobility claim to have wider 3G coverage than Rogers, so this will impact individual users in different ways.

On the other hand, Rogers has the handset replacement warranty feature; I'm not sure if it is offered on Fido, or any other carriers. I have talked to Rogers reps about this, and they do confirm that the iP4 will be covered. Rogers also, in comparison to Fido, doesn't "stack" their contracts. So, you are an existing Rogers subscriber, any you have 1 year left on your contract. You do a HUP, and you sign up for another 3 years with a new contract. If you were a Fido customer with the same conditions, you would do a HUP, and then you would end up with 4 years of contract (1 year of your old contract, plus the 3 years from the new contract).

Kostas


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kkritsilas said:


> A consideration for some users is the non-HSPA (3G) coverage when out of range; Telus/Bell Mobility don't have any. In other words, the Telus/Bell Mobility phones can't revert back to Edge/GSM, because Telus/Bell don't have a GSM/Edge network. Now, Telus/Bell Mobility claim to have wider 3G coverage than Rogers, so this will impact individual users in different ways.


What ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??????

Apple does not make a NON Edge/GSM phone or else Verizon and other US carriers would sell it. Do you not read the news and reports?

Bell and Telus teamed up and built the Edge/GSM for themselves.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> What ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??????
> 
> Apple does not make a NON Edge/GSM phone or else Verizon and other US carriers would sell it. Do you not read the news and reports?
> 
> Bell and Telus teamed up and built the Edge/GSM for themselves.


The iPhone supports EDGE and 3G. Bell/Telus only supports 3G.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> The iPhone supports EDGE and 3G. Bell/Telus only supports 3G.


They had 3G before they had the iPhone and Verizon has 3G and yet can not support the iPhone. Apple would have to design a new phone internally.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> They had 3G before they had the iPhone and Verizon has 3G and yet can not support the iPhone. Apple would have to design a new phone internally.


There are two different flavours of 3G, 3G CDMA (1xRTT, EVDO) and 3G GSM (UMTS, HSPA)... The iPhone is an EDGE/3G GSM device. Bell/Telus have both a 3G CDMA network as well as a 3G GSM (only, no EDGE) network. Verizon has a 3G CDMA network only.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> There are two different flavours of 3G, 3G CDMA (1xRTT, EVDO) and 3G GSM (UMTS, HSPA)... The iPhone is an EDGE/3G GSM device. Bell/Telus have both a 3G CDMA network as well as a 3G GSM (only, no EDGE) network. Verizon has a 3G CDMA network only.


So like kkritsilas said if you go out of the 3G GSM network your phone dies (meaning no signal)?

Thats stupid.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I can confirm that is indeed the case. When on a recent trip to the Battlefords in SK, my buddy's Rogers 3G iPhone worked fine. My Telus G3S iPhone would not work at all, just "no service".


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> So like kkritsilas said if you go out of the 3G GSM network your phone dies (meaning no signal)?


Yes. It's an inherent flaw with getting the iPhone on Bell/Telus. By rights they have better 3G coverage, but Rogers/Fido has more coverage through fallback to EDGE.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> What ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??????
> 
> Apple does not make a NON Edge/GSM phone or else Verizon and other US carriers would sell it. Do you not read the news and reports?
> 
> Bell and Telus teamed up and built the Edge/GSM for themselves.


No.

Bell and Telus built a 3G HSPA/HSDPA network, only. They already had an existing 3G CDMA network, which is not part of this discussion at this isn't supported by the iPhone (any generation).

What Rogers/Fido have, is an existing GSM/Edge network (2-2.5G), which Telus/Bell do NOT have.

On a Rogers network, when you go out of range of the 3G (HSPA) network, the iPhone drops back into 2G mode (GSM/EDGE)

In a Telus/Bell network, when you go out of range of the 3G network (HSPA), the iPhone will show NO SERVICE, as Telus/Bell do not have a 2G (GSM/EDGE) network to fall back on. The only other network they have is a CDMA network, which is NOT supported by the iPhone.

For each person, it really depends upon where you travel, and how often you travel there, as to which is a better network. If you are almost exclusively in major city centers, or in heavily traveled corridors (Calgary-Edmonton, Toronto-Ottawa-Montreal-Quebec city), this may not make a difference. If you end up in rural areas, Rogers 2G coverage is still better that Telus/Bell's 3G coverage, albeit at lower data transfer speeds.

Kostas


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

^^
100% correct.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kkritsilas said:


> No.
> 
> Bell and Telus built a 3G HSPA/HSDPA network, only. They already had an existing 3G CDMA network, which is not part of this discussion at this isn't supported by the iPhone (any generation).
> 
> ...


Yeah my bad. I had thought they built the same as rogers which included the EDGE.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Yeah my bad. I had thought they built the same as rogers which included the EDGE.


Question for you guys, I'm going to be in Mississauga next Friday, and was wondering if Square One mall Apple Store is the place to go to buy the iPhone or should I go to a Rogers Plus store instead?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Question for you guys, I'm going to be in Mississauga next Friday, and was wondering if Square One mall Apple Store is the place to go to buy the iPhone or should I go to a Rogers Plus store instead?


Pick your poison. Both will be jam packed.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Pick your poison. Both will be jam packed.


I was afraid of that! Maybe I'll just wait a few more weeks


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I was afraid of that! Maybe I'll just wait a few more weeks


Also depends if you want to buy Unlocked or Locked. Rogers will be locked, Apple will sell both.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I was afraid of that! Maybe I'll just wait a few more weeks


here is a tip.

If you can wait a few days, on launch day just call rogers (expect a long wait on the phone) (as I only know them) and order the phone over the phone (what a concept). It will be shipped to you and you should get it on Monday or Tuesday. Thats what I did for the 3G.

I went and waited in line at a Rogers store for the launch of the 3G. I was 6th in line. I was so happy until... The people in front of me ordered more than one. By the time it got to me they only had the white 8gb left and I wanted a black one and if I could get the 16gb version. So I rushed to other locations all with line ups. So went to work got on the phone called Rogers asked if I could order one over the phone and sure enough I had my phone on Monday.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> here is a tip.
> 
> If you can wait a few days, on launch day just call rogers (expect a long wait on the phone) (as I only know them) and order the phone over the phone (what a concept). It will be shipped to you and you should get it on Monday or Tuesday. Thats what I did for the 3G.
> 
> I went and waited in line at a Rogers store for the launch of the 3G. I was 6th in line. I was so happy until... The people in front of me ordered more than one. By the time it got to me they only had the white 8gb left and I wanted a black one and if I could get the 16gb version. So I rushed to other locations all with line ups. So went to work got on the phone called Rogers asked if I could order one over the phone and sure enough I had my phone on Monday.


I tried ordering the 3GS last year through calling them, and if anyone remembers, they got backordered last crazy, I waited three weeks with no delivery in sight. Ended up going into a Rogers Store and cancelled the order and got one. And this was all after I went to the Rogers Store on launch day, and their system was all screwed up and I wasn't able to get it, even though it was THEIR mistake and I was 2nd in line. I was really pissed off with the ordering of the 3GS last year. 

And I'm also looking at getting the carrier locked one, my cell plan is simply unbeatable by any competition therefore makes no sense to leave... 

I'll probably end up going to Square One early in the morning to see what the line is like, I don't really care waiting an extra little bit especially since I'll probably be able to get one from the Apple Store Rideau the following week.


----------



## canexsu (Jun 26, 2009)

That may not work for the 4s. I tried to get the HUP from Rogers last year, they had no stock and heaven only knows people did finally get their phones from Rogers, and I had ordered mine the very minute we could, as I'm sure most everyone here did as well. I gave up and cancelled my order, went into the Sherway store and bought picked one up from them. They phoned Rogers while I was in the store, got the 3GS up and running. The charge was added to my next Rogers bill. That was after the CS at Rogers insisted that I could only get the upgrade through them, not from and Apple store. If I hadn't wandered in to the Sherway store that day, I'd probably still be waiting for Rogers to ship me my 3GS.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

thadley said:


> Also depends if you want to buy Unlocked or Locked. Rogers will be locked, *Apple will sell both*.


Do we know that? I still haven't been able to figure out if Apple will be selling Carrier locked Phones on launch day or if they will just be selling the Pricier Unlocked ones. Either way, I bet they'll sell out and I'm sure Apple would rather sell out of $700+ phones than $200+ phones.

You can't get the 8GB 3GS carrier locked from Apple right now, can you?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

So you can't get a HUP'd iPhone 4 at the Apple Store, right?


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> So you can't get a HUP'd iPhone 4 at the Apple Store, right?


I was able to get my 3GS via HUP at the Apple Store in Calgary - in fact, the Apple Store didn't charge me anything. After re-doing the contract for the HUP, they gave me my new iPhone 3GS and I didn't have to pay anything until I got my next bill from Rogers.

The next day I sold my original iPhone 3G for $400 making the deal even sweeter. Alas this time I suspect no HUP as they changed the smartphone policy to every 2 years between HUPs.

Oh well, I'll buy my unlocked iPhone 4 and then sell my 3GS for $400 and still be happy.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm planning on lining up at the Apple Store at Eatons in Toronto? Anyone else? What time will it open and what do you think the outcome will be? 

I'm not from Toronto but will be making the trip up there, from what I understand there is more then one Apple store in Toronto, which would be best to go to?

Any advice from last years crowd?


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

ntba said:


> I'm planning on lining up at the Apple Store at Eatons in Toronto? Anyone else? What time will it open and what do you think the outcome will be?
> 
> I'm not from Toronto but will be making the trip up there, from what I understand there is more then one Apple store in Toronto, which would be best to go to?
> 
> Any advice from last years crowd?


I've seen several people on other sites as well saying that they will be going to the Eaton centre apple store. the Apple store opens up at 10am on the 30th, but the mall might open up couple hours before so you might want to get there by 5.30am latest to get one.


----------



## shinysuitman (Jul 23, 2010)

ntba said:


> I'm planning on lining up at the Apple Store at Eatons in Toronto? Anyone else? What time will it open and what do you think the outcome will be?
> 
> I'm not from Toronto but will be making the trip up there, from what I understand there is more then one Apple store in Toronto, which would be best to go to?
> 
> Any advice from last years crowd?



According to the site the mall and store open up at 10:00. Who knows, maybe they open early? As Canada's flagship store it's bound to be very crowded. It's always crazy whenever I go in there. I can't im agine a major launch event. If you're coming from out of town why not try the stores on the edges of the city like maybe Missisauga, Fairview, Sherway or Yorkdale. I've never been to a launch event but this is just me reasoning.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh that's why I'm asking, so I can get the logistics of it down, flagship store, more stock, outskirts, less. That's what I'm assuming, but what I don't want to do is stand outside in 30 degree heat waiting for an iPhone. So what are the other stores like? I'm driving there so I was planning on staying with a friend and taking the TTC to eatons, while the other stores might be more accessible by car?

As you can tell, I'm preparing for the worst


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

im glad im not going to be standing in a line  or at least i think there wont be a line at the mall.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

waiting in line is fun! you get to meet other Mac lovers 
1 week to ago! I can't wait


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Out of the Square One Apple Store and Sherway, which one would have less people? I'm thinking Sherway would be less busy since Square One is easily accessible. For anyone from that region is that a correct assumption? 

What would be nice is to get some goddamn information from the Telcomm's here on upgrade eligibility. It's horrible how uninformed they keep their customers.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Out of the Square One Apple Store and Sherway, which one would have less people? I'm thinking Sherway would be less busy since Square One is easily accessible. For anyone from that region is that a correct assumption?


No that would not be a good assumption. I think any store in the GTA wilbe packed. If you want to ensure yourself one either get there real early and I mean real early. Or get out of the GTA way out there. But I guess if you want to get it from Apple then your stuck. The problem with malls is that both Sherway and Square One have multiple entrances, do yo know which one they unlock first?

I know a city with multiple rogers stores and I plan on being there real early because I know if there is more than 10 people I can forget it.



Rounder said:


> What would be nice is to get some goddamn information from the Telcomm's here on upgrade eligibility. It's horrible how uninformed they keep their customers.


It is the same anywhere else in the world expecting the 30th for release and as of right now, nothing on Apple site or Rogers. Check Australia nothing still saying Coming Soon. I would assume Rogers is not going to say anything or post on their website until they get an official confirmation.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

So, I can get a HUP from an Apple Store purchase then?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope they make two lines. 1 for unlocked/unsubsidized, 1 for carrier locked/HUP.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> I hope they make two lines. 1 for unlocked/unsubsidized, 1 for carrier locked/HUP.


No way.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> No that would not be a good assumption. I think any store in the GTA wilbe packed. If you want to ensure yourself one either get there real early and I mean real early. Or get out of the GTA way out there. But I guess if you want to get it from Apple then your stuck. The problem with malls is that both Sherway and Square One have multiple entrances, do yo know which one they unlock first?
> 
> I know a city with multiple rogers stores and I plan on being there real early because I know if there is more than 10 people I can forget it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that insight! Since I'm not from the Toronto area I wouldn't even know where to begin... I do get your point that pretty much every Apple Store will be jam packed, maybe I'll do some research and find some Rogers Stores in Mississauga and try my luck there as the lineups may be less. I picked a bad time to go to Toronto! The main reason for going on release date for me is to be able to hopefully snatch a free bumper before they are impossible to get (assuming they will be available).


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> No way.


Yah way. Would make too much sense. Unlocked purchases might take 5mins max. Why would they make those wait behind all the HUP purchases which might take 30mins per.
beejacon


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm near Windsor. Going to call around once the official announcement is made and make sure that the few stores I can choose from will have stock. AFAIK there are 3 Rogers Stores in the area - I'll pick the "least-likely-to-be-busy" one and hope for the best. I was also hoping for a white one but that just went out the window.

K


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> Yah way. Would make too much sense. Unlocked purchases might take 5mins max. Why would they make those wait behind all the HUP purchases which might take 30mins per.
> beejacon


Because if they run out of phones which are locked I might just decide to buy an unlocked phone. Thats why.

And first come first served. Thats another reason.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Do we know that? I still haven't been able to figure out if Apple will be selling Carrier locked Phones on launch day or if they will just be selling the Pricier Unlocked ones. Either way, I bet they'll sell out and I'm sure Apple would rather sell out of $700+ phones than $200+ phones.
> 
> You can't get the 8GB 3GS carrier locked from Apple right now, can you?


True, I can't say that's anything other than my assumption. I know right now they are selling, in store, the unlocked 8GB 3GS in store, can't speak to the locked version. 

I wonder if they might have unlocked phones in store that they then lock to the carrier when the person signs up? I can't speak to that with any expertise though.

If one is curious, might be worth calling a store and asking if you can buy a subsidized 3GS through them right now. That may be indicative of if they'll be sellingc carrier-locked phones.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Because if they run out of phones which are locked I might just decide to buy an unlocked phone. Thats why.
> 
> And first come first served. Thats another reason.


Actually scratch the two lines thing. I hope Apple sends customers who want HUP to their nearest Rogers store. beejacon


----------



## SeanS (Jun 27, 2005)

I bought mine at Regent Street in London. Apple Stores in UK only sold unlocked phones. They were happy to set you up with your carrier of choice but everyone still paid the full price for an unlocked phone.

I imagine that things would be the same in Canada.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

SeanS said:


> I bought mine at Regent Street in London. Apple Stores in UK only sold unlocked phones. They were happy to set you up with your carrier of choice but everyone still paid the full price for an unlocked phone.
> 
> I imagine that things would be the same in Canada.


Ah! That's the info I was looking for. So Apple Stores (which have the most stock) will only sell the Unlocked Ones. If you want a carrier-locked and subsidized version of the phone, you'll need to go to the carrier stores. Makes sense in a gross way. 

Though I wish Apple would make this info Public, 'cause I bet a LOT of people will be at the Apple Store and pissed off that they have to spend $749 (Or $799) on a phone they thought they were getting for $299.



gmark2000 said:


> So, I can get a HUP from an Apple Store purchase then?


If we follow the British Model, I'm guessing you cannot get a HUP from the Apple Store. Only unlocked Phones.



jawknee said:


> I hope they make two lines. 1 for unlocked/unsubsidized, 1 for carrier locked/HUP.





jawknee said:


> Yah way. Would make too much sense. Unlocked purchases might take 5mins max. Why would they make those wait behind all the HUP purchases which might take 30mins per.





Joker Eh said:


> Because if they run out of phones which are locked I might just decide to buy an unlocked phone. Thats why.
> 
> And first come first served. Thats another reason.


I was at Eaton Centre for the 3GS Launch last year, and there was definitely a carrier-based Queue. I was like 6th or 7th in line (and I only had to get there at like 8am), but I was Fido and the Fido servers were messed long before the Rogers ones. So they started taking Rogers people over me who were behind me in line.

Regardless, if Apple Stores in the UK only sold Unlocked phones, I have every reason to believe that the Apple Stores in Canada will only sell Unlocked Phones - so it probably will be 1st Come, 1st Served.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Bell and Telus are stating July 30th, Rogers says "coming soon" still?
I just want to know about my HUP. And no one knows anything AT ALL... It's a WEEK today for pete's sake.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> Bell and Telus are stating July 30th, Rogers says "coming soon" still?
> I just want to know about my HUP. And no one knows anything AT ALL... It's a WEEK today for pete's sake.


Show me where Telus says July 30th? I only know of Bell saying that and they put that up after the conference.


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> Show me where Telus says July 30th? I only know of Bell saying that and they put that up after the conference.


Here is the link to telus page which states July 30th as release date...
TELUS | the future is friendly


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

pawcio said:


> Here is the link to telus page which states July 30th as release date...
> TELUS | the future is friendly


That is wierd. SO on the main iPhone page it says coming soon, then if you click to register it says July 30th. hmmm.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I never went that far in, it was on the homepage (for Ontario).... anyone else think their site is very high tech..... for 2002?


----------

